#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Teach for Disney -China. open position

## forreachingme

*Foreign Trainer*

*Posted by*: _Disney English_ *Posted date*: _2011-Sep-28_
*Location*: _China_




     Want to Work for the Mouse? 

      Disney English is looking for the best and brightest educators to  instruct children ages 2-12 in an intensive program at our Language  Learning Centers throughout China.  We’re growing at an exceptional  rate, and have established learning centers in several cities including,  Beijing, Shanghai, Nanjing, Ningbo, Tianjin, Hangzhou and Suzhou.
      Trainers will follow an innovative and immersive Disney inspired  program, leveraging state-of-the-art technology as well as Disney’s  beloved characters and stories to provide students with a highly  engaging and effective premium learning experience.

      Once you complete our thorough training program, you will be proficient  in delivering Disney English content. A variety of printed materials,  multimedia tools and audio-visual aids that include formal exercises and  language games will be provided in order to deliver a dynamic  curriculum that emphasizes dialogue, story-telling, singing and  role-playing.

      Currently, we have the following positions available:
      •  Foreign Trainer: 2+ years of teaching experience, specifically with young learners         Part Time Foreign Trainer:  Must be able to commit to 20 hours/month
      Qualifications:
      •  Bachelors degree required
      •  Candidates should have 2+ years post-graduate experience teaching young learners, ESL preferred
      •  Candidates should be native English speakers
      •  Internationally recognized TEFL or TESOL certification (ask us for help, if you have not yet secured one)
      •  Creativity and excitement to engage with our learners in their lessons         Talents in music, art, and theater are a huge plus•  Must be able to lift 40-50 pounds as required

      Full Time Compensation Model:
      •  Generous and comptetitive salary commensurate with experience
      •  3,000RMB – 4,350RMB monthly housing allowance (dependent on location)
      •  7,000RMB training bonus
      •  Disney English will purchase flight to China, and provide a return  Flight Allowance of 420RMB per month (maximum of  5000RMB toward return  flight)
      •  Health/Dental Insurance Premium Paid

      Part Time Compensation Model:
 	If your interested in joining our world class culture, qualified  candidates should check out our website, and apply directly to: http://www.disneyenglish.com/jobs
	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 		 		 			 				 		  				 				 		Job Title 				 		Foreign Trainer 				 				 		Post Details 				 				 					 		 		 			 			  				 		  				 				 		Posted By 				 		Disney English 				 				 				 		Job Function 				 		teach EFL 				 				 				 		Start Date 				 		ongoing 				 				 				 		Salary 				 		10,000 RMB - 11,000RMB 				 				 				 		Cell Phone 				 		
				 				 				 		Email 				 		jessica.neishdisney.com 				 				 				 		Location 				 		Location -> China 				 				 				 		Application Deadline 				 		2012-Oct-27 				 				 		 						 		 		 			 				 		  				 		Category 				 				 				 		Location 				 		Location -> China 				 				 				 		Job Type 				 		Job Type -> Full-time 				 				 				 		Classification 				 		Job Classification -> Teaching and Training 				 				 				 		Visa 				 		Employer Will Sponsor

----------

